# Way more then a bee beard...



## bernt_one (Feb 15, 2010)

Found these photos of a contest between two beekeepers in China to see who could attract the most bees.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope they don't have to sneeze....:lookout:


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Wonder what they covered themselves in? I would say 'honey,' but... probably corn syrup.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

John V said:


> I hope they don't have to sneeze....:lookout:


What if he has to pee!!!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I did just looking at it.......:lpf:


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

He's completely insane! Wonder how much the bees weighed?


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

id be worried about the guys core temp - bees are going to want it hot - and that many bees has got to put off heat !!! he might have spiked a fever !!!! cool but wow - things people do when they get bored


----------

